# broadband



## barb.lloyd (Nov 4, 2009)

hello all,
please can anyone tell me how much it will cost to have broadband connection etc
thanks barbara


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

barb.lloyd said:


> hello all,
> please can anyone tell me how much it will cost to have broadband connection etc
> thanks barbara


All the information you need is on the Cytanet site
Cytanet Official Website | Products and Services - Corporate/Business Connectivity Services | Connection via NetRunner for Corporate / Business use

Veronica


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

barb.lloyd said:


> hello all,
> please can anyone tell me how much it will cost to have broadband connection etc
> thanks barbara


Cytanet will only connect you if you have a land line, which we do not so we have broadband via a satellite. which is very expensive and not very fast. Also Cytanet broadband has not got to all outlying areas yet although this is supposed to happen but no idea of the time scale.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Cytanet will only connect you if you have a land line, which we do not so we have broadband via a satellite. which is very expensive and not very fast. Also Cytanet broadband has not got to all outlying areas yet although this is supposed to happen but no idea of the time scale.


IIRC there is a list or search facility on the Cyta website that tells you whether or not your area has broadband and which areas have 3g


----------

